# Hegner Multicut 1 on fleabay



## martinka (17 Jul 2013)

Could be a bargain for someone as it is spelt Hagner. New in March. Current bid of £20. Saw is in Grays, Essex
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/hagner-Mu...Home_Garden_PowerTools_SM&hash=item20d5520ed8


----------



## Phil Pascoe (17 Jul 2013)

Might be some here selling it!


----------



## ColeyS1 (17 Jul 2013)

Wont be a bargain now you've told everyone about it :roll:

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## martinka (17 Jul 2013)

ColeyS1 said:


> Wont be a bargain now you've told everyone about it :roll:
> 
> Yeah, I should have kept quiet so no one would know about it.


----------



## ColeyS1 (17 Jul 2013)

Are you the seller ? Is that why you want a ton of people to see it ? Say if someone here had spotted it misspelt, and was hoping for a bargain to kick start a woodworking hobby

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## marcros (17 Jul 2013)

good luck with the sale


----------



## Chippygeoff (17 Jul 2013)

COLEY. Don't be so sarcastic. Most scrollers dream of owning a Hegner and buying one second hand may be the only way for many and Martin was kindly letting everyone know that one was available on e-bay. If you have nothing constructive to say then keep your thoughts to yourself.


----------



## powertools (17 Jul 2013)

My experience of Martin is that he is a genuine helpful guy who is into his scrolling and is willing to help others with theirs and has helped me more than once.
I fail to understand the logic of 2 other members who seem to think that he would put a saw on ebay with a misspelling and then come on to the forum to tell other members about it so that it made more than just putting it on ebay correctly.
I can guarantee that this sale has nothing to do with him and he was just trying to help other members and I just hope that some of the comments made don't put him off from trying to help others in the future.
Just for the record Chippygeoff is also very helpful and has also helped me in the past.


----------



## marcros (17 Jul 2013)

i think that the OP was genuinely trying to be helpful, and don't believe that he had an ulterior motive of any kind.

But it it an accepted (albeit unwritten) rule/etiquette on the forum not to link to a live auction in case other members are bidding/watching the item.


----------



## Reggie (17 Jul 2013)

I suspect etiquette also doesn't include having a go at other members for making a simple mistake 

It's very hot today, I suggest everyone grab a cold one, life's too short!


----------



## Phil Pascoe (17 Jul 2013)

+1


----------



## powertools (17 Jul 2013)

marcros":pkxppws1 said:


> i think that the OP was genuinely trying to be helpful, and don't believe that he had an ulterior motive of any kind.
> 
> But it it an accepted (albeit unwritten) rule/etiquette on the forum not to link to a live auction in case other members are bidding/watching the item.




marcros that is a lot different to your "good luck with the sale" post.
I accept that in his efforts to help others Martin may have broken an unwritten rule but it was not done for his own self interest as implied by others.

Reggie you are right time for the computer to be closed and the cans to be opened.


----------



## nadnerb (17 Jul 2013)

I think Martin is just trying to do something nice for someone trying to buy a Hegner on a budget. I don't think the sarcastic posts are any help to anyone, LIGHTEN UP!!!!!!! Why do some people automatically think that everyone has "an ulterior motive" when they see a bargain and want to pass it on.
I have found Martin to be a very helpful guy and hope he continues to post when he sees a good deal!!


----------



## martinka (17 Jul 2013)

Strange rule, especially as you can't get to know about it until you break it. The fact that others should not be made aware of an auction just because someone else might, and, of course, just as easily might not, be bidding on it, is beyond me.


----------



## Reggie (18 Jul 2013)

I can't see what all the fuss is about myself either.


----------



## mac1012 (19 Jul 2013)

martin they are called internet trolls I have been the victim on here but you find them twitter (not that I am on twitter) they usually dip into a thread with nothing constructive to say just to stir things up , I am amazed how he came up with the idea of you being the seller and wanted to draw attention to it , you couldn't make it up .......oh wait a minute he just did. 

take no notice I value your contribution on here , I find the best thing is just to ignore them , when someone has tried to cause trouble on here before I used to retaliate cos I am a stubborn b.....d, just totally ignore the comment and just talk to those who have put a normal comment on the thread that way it annoys them that they haven't managed to provoke a response from you.

Mark


----------



## ColeyS1 (19 Jul 2013)

Thing is, he's advertising that it ' could be a bargain' for someone. So someone on a tight budget whos spent hours and hours searching misspelt words and finally thinks they'll get one cheap now has to bid against all the other people that the so called helper has drawn attention to. If he truly wanted to help he should pm people who he thinks might be interested making them aware of the auction. Or keep it to himself, buy it cheap and then sell it on for the same bargain price - maybe add on a few pounds for the hassle. 
All advertising this has done is drive the price up. The poor soul that may have spotted it cheap is now wondering how it could have fetched such a price. The only winner is ebay and the seller. If that's too hard to understand try tapping the thing between yours ears to see if its working. 
For the record, I genuinely think he was just trying to help- advertising the auction doesn't help anyone who's spotted the error. 
When money was tight I use to be the person searching for different spellings and now I see these kind of post's I can understand why nothing on ebay was ever a bargain. If advertising mispelt auctions were a great idea im sure there would have been a sticky- the fact that there isn't says it all imho 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## Reggie (19 Jul 2013)

ColeyS1, you're focused on what it was like to be you in that position but what about the seller? It could be one of us that needs to get a fair price for their hegner or give up their hobby, would you deny them that opportunity?


----------



## marcros (19 Jul 2013)

This isn't about the OP, but about the discussion of posting live auction links in general.

I think that the test is that the next time you (ie those that think that it is good to share links) are bidding for something on ebay, post up the details of what it is in advance of the auction ending. Hopefully then we can all be helpful and share the links further- because other people might also want to buy the same thing and somebody on here might be the seller. I can guarantee that if you win, you wont have got a bargain.


----------



## mac1012 (19 Jul 2013)

well I look at it like this coley if its something I want on ebay I keep my gob shut if its something I think my friends on here may be interested in I post a link , miss spelt items are extremely rare and to start pm people on the assumption some "poor soul" on here might be bidding on it and it might be a bargain is all a load of ifs buts and maybes and would make my brain hurt. 

and my definition of a "poor soul in this world is definatley not someone who has lost a few quid on a ebay auction 

ebay stuff goes for what it goes and to assume that you may get it cheaper by keeping quiet is about as rare as rocking horse s..t

relax don't over think things or maybe its the heat that's frazzled your brain ?


----------



## ColeyS1 (19 Jul 2013)

Im not gonna deny......... tiz ruddy warm today  3 litres of water so far 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## Chippygeoff (19 Jul 2013)

Hey Guys. I just had a look and there are 4 Hegner scroll saws up for grabs on e-bay if anyone is interested. I am not one of the sellers but I thought I would mention it as I know there are a few of the guys that would dearly love one, hence the mention.


----------

